# پایگاه‌های داده > NoSQL >  استفاده از nosql در اندروید

## png_92

سلام دوستان
من میخوام ی اپ اندرویدی بنویسم که از سرور اطلاعات میگیره و میخوام دیتابیس nosql برای این کار استفاده کنم(هنوز مدلشو انتخاب نکردم). آیا میشه هر دیتابیس nosql ی رو ، روی هاست هایی مثل دایرکت ادمین نصب کرد؟ و اینکه آیا استفاده ازش تو اندروید مناسبه؟ ممنون میشم درمورد معایب و مزایای nosql در اندروید بگید.

ممنون

----------


## amin1softco

این لینکو چک کنید   https://realm.io

----------


## png_92

realm یک دیتابیس relational هست و من میخوام از nosql استفاده کنم.
خودم couch یا mongo رو درنظر دارم.

----------

